# Game 35 Thread: Lakers vs Nuggets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> Denver Nuggets (22-16, 3rd Place)
@
Los Angeles Lakers (23-11, 2nd Place)

*Cook vs Camby II *

Wednesday, Jan. 14
7:30 pm 
vs. Nuggets 
TV: FSN, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 









Brian Cook dropped in 13 pts leading the Lakers to a win vs. LeBron and the Cavs. 

*Probable Lineups:*

  
Payton, Medvedenko, Grant, Rush, George
vs.
  
Miller, NeNe, Camby, Lenard, Anthony

*Injuries:*
Shaquille O'Neal (Calf): Return - This week sometime??
Karl Malone (Knee): Return - Questionable
Kobe Bryant (Shoulder): Return - Questionable
Rick Fox (Foot): Return - Questionable

*Last Game vs Denver (Lost 113-91):*
Payton: 22 pts, 5 boards
George: 3 pts, 3 assists
Medvedenko: 7 pts, 2 boards
Grant: 3 pts, 5 boards, 4 assists
Cook: 4 pts, 8 boards, 4 blocks
Fisher: 4 pts, 4 assists
Rush: 14 pts, 1 assist
Walton: 5 pts, 2 boards, 2 assists
Russell: 0 pts, 4 boards
Sampson: 2 pts, 4 boards, 2 blocks
</center>

I'm assuming Kareem will get the start while Kobe is out...


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, this game does go in Denver's favour again! Of course, IF Kobe plays, he won't be distracted by the "Guilty! Guilty" chants from the Denver chants! 

If Kobe is out for this game, then the Lakers don't have a chance! This isn't Cleveland! The Cavs couldn't take advantage of Shaq, Malone, and Kobe were out! Denver will take full advantage of that!

This supporting Lakers cast will have to play WAY better than they have been playing these past few games to even have a chance against this revived Nuggets team!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

No Karl, No Shaq, No Kobe means Lakers lose 113 to 67. Oh wait, no Horace Grant too...then lakers lose 113 to 77. Hopefully we'll get lucky and Shaq or Kobe will be well enough to play, but I dont think they should if they are less than 80%.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm predicting that Shaq will play.

Payton, Rush, George, Slava, Shaq should be enough to give Denver a run for their money, since it's a home game.

I say Lakers by 5.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

If Shaq plays:
LA 88
Denver 85

If Shaq sits;
Denver 95
LA 82


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I doubt Shaq will play. Extra rest for the Sacramento game on Friday. I'm pretty sure he'll play against Sacramento.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> No Karl, No Shaq, No Kobe means Lakers lose 113 to 67. Oh wait, no Horace Grant too...then lakers lose 113 to 77. Hopefully we'll get lucky and Shaq or Kobe will be well enough to play, but I dont think they should if they are less than 80%.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH, great comment about Horcace...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone know the latest on Shaq?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Anyone know the latest on Shaq?


January 14, 2004 

J.A. Adande: Solution Centers Around One Man

If it's Shaquille O'Neal's team, then it's Shaquille O'Neal's turn.

We're approaching the one-year anniversary of Kobe Bryant's scintillating stretch of basketball when he carried the Lakers back into the 2003 playoff picture. Now it looks as though Bryant won't even be able to raise a celebratory toast, as the Lakers disclosed that the sprained shoulder he suffered Monday would probably land him on the injured list next to Karl Malone.

There's only one player who can lessen the impact of two all-stars going down, one player who can prevent a season that began with visions of greatness from slipping into mediocrity. O'Neal needs to strap the Lakers to his back, the way Bryant did last year.

Of course, that would require O'Neal to step onto the court.

He hasn't played since he limped to the locker room with a strained right calf in Seattle on Jan. 2. He hasn't given an indication of when he will play again. He didn't practice or talk to reporters Tuesday.

Coach Phil Jackson said O'Neal had medical clearance to return.

If it doesn't happen tonight against Denver, it needs to happen Friday at Sacramento.

more...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...1,3448393.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Los Angeles center Shaquille O'Neal (calf, toe) has been medically cleared to return to the court, but he will not do so tonight against the Nuggets. He did not practice yesterday and is targeting this weekend for his return. The Lakers play the Kings on Friday and the Clippers on Saturday. "I think he understands we definitely need him out there to play to present the best opportunity for us to win," head coach Phil Jackson told the Los Angeles Times. "But he knows if he comes back and he's not right, it's not going to do any good. It's going to bring another injury around or bring something else that's not right for him." Meanwhile, Jackson also told the Times that Kareem Rush will replace Kobe Bryant (shoulder) in the starting lineup on Wednesday.

Here

Not for sure but I wouldnt be suprised if Shaq sits out and plays Friday!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DAMN DAMN DAMN!

GP, Rush, George, Slava, Grant against Miller, Lenard, Anthony, Nene and Camby...it's gonna be a LOOOOOOOONG night. 

GP, Rush and Slava will all need to put up big numbers for us to even have a chance tonight.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq should play.....*

if he was cleared by the doctors. His lazy butt should get on the court and do the best he can AND lead his team. Forget about resting for the Kings. They should try to win this game tonight, because they got no shot at beating the Kings at Arco without Kobe, Malone, and back-up center/pf Ho Grant. No Shot!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH, great comment about Horcace...


Thanks, every once in a while I hit one on the head.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I say becuase its at staples, slava gets 30, gary gets 20 and la wins by 6 95-89


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Any news if Shaq will play??


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I say becuase its at staples, slava gets 30, gary gets 20 and la wins by 6 95-89


Slava... 30?! Against there big men, NO WAY... this aint the Hawks...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Slava... 30?! Against there big men, NO WAY... this aint the Hawks...


well nene isnt the greatest defender, and slava plays mostly wing so its possible but not 30 more like 20


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

by the way slava started now with like 8points in a couple min i think hes gonna hit a big #


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 55 - Nuggets 35 @ Halftime


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers 55 - Nuggets 35 @ Halftime


Damn. We should play without Shaq, Kobe, and Malone more often. Can you say "Slava for MVP"?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! WE ARE UP BY 20!!!!     

As great as it is, we've got to assume that Denver is going to make a big run somewhere in the 2nd half (probably at the beginning of the 3rd). If the Lakers keep playing like this...we should go into Sacramento with a 3 game winning streak.

Keep your fingers crossed! Go Slava! Go Payton! Go Grant! Go Devean! Go Cook! Go Rush! Hell...GOOOOOO SAMPSON!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Slava... 30?! Against there big men, NO WAY... this aint the Hawks...


a guy can dream cant he? 
payton got his 20


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What the hell is up with the Nuggets? They look like they came facing a team that was unbeatbable... Now dont get me wrong the Lakers are playing well... but come on now, the way theyre playing isnt what a definite palyoff team should be playing like... They, along with the Cavs were basically getting handed a win, and they dropped it...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

not both teams, and you .. underestimated a little of what some of our reserves could do


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

i meant to add that the teams probably thought the win would come really easily, but then when they got on the court the level they were playing at wasnt even as high as the lakers because they thought it would come so easily


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> What the hell is up with the Nuggets? They look like they came facing a team that was unbeatbable... Now dont get me wrong the Lakers are playing well... but come on now, the way theyre playing isnt what a definite palyoff team should be playing like... They, along with the Cavs were basically getting handed a win, and they dropped it...


I think its quite obvious you hate this Lakers team.. You have to find a way to make excuses since they are winning.. Your not even crediting what the Lakers are doing... Oh they get handed another win.. Oh my god :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> i meant to add that the teams probably thought the win would come really easily, but then when they got on the court the level they were playing at wasnt even as high as the lakers because they thought it would come so easily


Yeah, possible. Our reserves are definitely playing really well these days.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA! We whooped their ***!

That is the 3rd straight game where we've held our opponent to under 80 (yeah, the first 2 were against Atlanta and Cleveland, but still...no Shaq, Kobe or Karl).

We won just like I said we had to...with everyone getting involved. 

Now come on Shaq...get your lazy butt up and play on Friday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> What the hell is up with the Nuggets? They look like they came facing a team that was unbeatbable... Now dont get me wrong the Lakers are playing well... but come on now, the way theyre playing isnt what a definite palyoff team should be playing like... They, along with the Cavs were basically getting handed a win, and they dropped it...


:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nuggets are obviously the better team going into tonights circumstances. 

Slava, Rush, George, GP, etc all stepped it up bigtime. Its a good thing to see your bench winning games they arent supposed to win. 

Plus I got to see old high school competitor Jamal Sampson actually play.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Obviously, the Nuggets came in this game a little overconfident and ended up getting their /\$$E$ handed to them. 

Great win for the Lakers bench.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I think its quite obvious you hate this Lakers team.. You have to find a way to make excuses since they are winning.. Your not even crediting what the Lakers are doing... Oh they get handed another win.. Oh my god


I said the Lakers played well did i not? But in all seriousness, do you really think had the Nuggets been playing lets say at 90% of what they can do, that they would have lost? Be honest... Its like the Hawks beating the Spurs, ya the Hawks played well, but had the Spurs been playing well they would have won... I cant and you guys cant HONESTLY give all the credit to the Lakers bench, because the Nuggs just didnt come to play tonight...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I said the Lakers played well did i not? But in all seriousness, do you really think had the Nuggets been playing lets say at 90% of what they can do, that they would have lost? Be honest... Its like the Hawks beating the Spurs, ya the Hawks played well, but had the Spurs been playing well they would have won... I cant and you guys cant HONESTLY give all the credit to the Lakers bench, because the Nuggs just didnt come to play tonight...


dude you can say that about any team......at this level of play on any given night any one team playing their best can beat any other team....both playing above 95% then its another story but how often does that happen?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I said the Lakers played well did i not? But in all seriousness, do you really think had the Nuggets been playing lets say at 90% of what they can do, that they would have lost? Be honest... Its like the Hawks beating the Spurs, ya the Hawks played well, but had the Spurs been playing well they would have won... I cant and you guys cant HONESTLY give all the credit to the Lakers bench, because the Nuggs just didnt come to play tonight...


In all seriousness? No.. But saying they didnt show up is crazy. Maybe its the fact Lakers played better defense, rebounded better and so on.. Maybe they didnt.. What do you expect when the Lakers got up to a 10 pt lead and then built it to 20 then to 27 and so on.. They may not have showed up but the Lakers defense has been wether you wanna admit it or not!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Out of all the wins we had this year, this one is the most satisfying.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just wait til Friday


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> What the hell is up with the Nuggets? They look like they came facing a team that was unbeatbable... Now dont get me wrong the Lakers are playing well... but come on now, the way theyre playing isnt what a definite palyoff team should be playing like... They, along with the Cavs were basically getting handed a win, and they dropped it...


Yes, that's it, the Nuggest didn't play well, it couldn't have been the Lakers' defense. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Just wait til Friday


If Shaq doesn't play I'm predicting a 10 point loss. If Shaq does play, I'm predicting a loss somewhere in the single digits.

Basically, if the Kings lose I will laugh my a$$ off, but that's very very likely NOT going to happen against Payton, Shaq and scrubs.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I said the Lakers played well did i not? But in all seriousness, do you really think had the Nuggets been playing lets say at 90% of what they can do, that they would have lost? Be honest... Its like the Hawks beating the Spurs, ya the Hawks played well, but had the Spurs been playing well they would have won... I cant and you guys cant HONESTLY give all the credit to the Lakers bench, because the Nuggs just didnt come to play tonight...


Dude, why don't you just give our bench some credit for even being able to win? 

I doubt anyone here actually thinks we won purely based on the great performance from our bench, of course we thought the Nuggets didn't play as well as they could have and should have. We're not dumb, like what you're portraying us to be like.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Shaq should play.....*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> if he was cleared by the doctors. His lazy butt should get on the court and do the best he can AND lead his team. Forget about resting for the Kings. They should try to win this game tonight, because they got no shot at beating the Kings at Arco without Kobe, Malone, and back-up center/pf Ho Grant. No Shot!


Words: It seems coach Phil Jackson might have misspoke Tuesday when he announced Shaquille O'Neal had been medically cleared to play, and that it was up to O'Neal to decide when to return. O'Neal, recovering from a strained right calf, was fuming after seeing Jackson's statement.

"I may have jumped the gun a little bit to say that it's up to Shaq to play, and made it sound like he could play (Wednesday) or (today) or Friday, whatever," Jackson said. "Medically, there's nothing that is wrong with him as far as a medical instance, but still he's got too much pressure in that calf yet to probably play for a while."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200%7E28541%7E1891988,00.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

5 minutes of interviews after the game with GP, Cook, George, Fish, PJ

look for this icon







here 

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2045938


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Just wait til Friday


The Nuggs were on a back to back which may have been a factor as well. But I'm sure sackings384 will take great pride if the Kings beat the lakers (even though it is just our scrubs) or if the Lakers somehow win it I’m sure sackings384 will have some sort of excuse and not give the lakers credit for the win.

Sackings384, let me give you some ideas for excuses in case you lose on Friday…

The Kings had too much rest, they hadn’t played since Tuesday.

The were too complacent, they assumed it would be an easy game.

The Kings players were disgruntled because the problems with getting hot water to the visiting teams’ showers at Arco Arena last week spread to the home team’s showers.

Mike Bibby sustained a concussion before the game from a stray cow bell. He still played but didn’t play well because of it. The information was not released to the media because the Maloofs dealt with the cow bell’s owner themselves…if you know what I mean.

Vlade stayed up too late the night before watching reruns of The Simple Life he had recorded on his tivo.


----------

